# Setting up gear to get ready for a trip to the surf



## Poppycorn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello,
For redfish/shark, do you all have your rods and bait rod all rigged up n ready to go before you get on the beach, to save time and for ease of rigging stuff up? Any tips on prep to make it easier once you get to the beach? Thanks in advance


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Rigs are pre-tied but thats all prep I do. May take 10mins to run a bait out and set the rod in its stand from the time I park .

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Same. All my leaders and rigs ate made but I don't attach anything till I'm on the sand. Unless of course, it's a leader tied directly to my main line with something like an FG knot. Those I tie at the house. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

All of my rods stay rigged up 24/7/365. The only time my rods ain't rigged is when I'm replacing my line or because I just got spooled.


----------



## FingCM06 (Feb 16, 2017)

Have all my rigs pre made. Just take them out of my ziplock back tie on add weight and good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Bait rods ready to go
Leaders for the big rods all made and ready to clip on a weight.
My OceanMaster rods are two piece until I hit the beach and have bait rods out.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

As others stated - my shark rigs are in ziplock bags ready to be rigged when I get to the beach. They are too long to leave on the poles and would get all tangled getting them too and from the beach.
I have a car so I remove my redfish leaders too when I head for home because the weights and hooks get caught on things. I also live in an apartment and store the stuff inside. Removing all of the leaders and what not is a necessity to keep everything clean and whatnot.
If i had a truck and a garage it would probably be different.


----------



## Poppycorn (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone... great info. have a good one today!


----------



## FingCM06 (Feb 16, 2017)

Also to help from tangling while in the bag I loop up the leaders and use a twist tie on each individual leader. I twist the hook to the swivel. Not full proof but helps a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

I use sections of pool noodles for all my rigs. Hook the main line end through the slit, wrap it around, then poke the hooks in. Works amazing. Have all my fish finder and bottom rigs one one. All my double drop, sabiki, and drum rigs on another. Then live bait rigs on yet another lol. Super easy, packs up nicely and dirt cheap.


FingCM06 said:


> Also to help from tangling while in the bag I loop up the leaders and use a twist tie on each individual leader. I twist the hook to the swivel. Not full proof but helps a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minh (Jun 1, 2018)

AFORWW said:


> I use sections of pool noodles for all my rigs. Hook the main line end through the slit, wrap it around, then poke the hooks in. Works amazing. Have all my fish finder and bottom rigs one one. All my double drop, sabiki, and drum rigs on another. Then live bait rigs on yet another lol. Super easy, packs up nicely and dirt cheap.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Can you post a picture of what you are speaking about. a picture is worth a 1000 words.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Here ya go!


Minh said:


> Can you post a picture of what you are speaking about. a picture is worth a 1000 words.


























Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

I use these, got them off Amazon. Used to tie with the hooks on but leave that til I chk conditions first now









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

ChasingReds said:


> I use these, got them off Amazon. Used to tie with the hooks on but leave that til I chk conditions first now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked at those and almost bought em. But they seemed to be less convenient with hooks. Especially the big hooks I have on some rigs. 7/0 - 11/0. I may still revisit em one day but I have to keep some part of this hobby cheap lol. So pool noodles it is for me.

Plus, when surf fishing with the family I usually have 5 rods and a big black backpack loaded with Plano boxes. I'm used to rucking heavy packs so 90% of the time that bag has 7 Plano guide series boxes, 8 with the deep one for soft plastics and fishbites, all my tackle, all my sinkers from 1/2 to 8oz, fluro and mono in various sizes, plus all the misc tools.

I'm a pack mule. People look at me like I've lost my mind when I'm at the Jetties or pier.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppycorn (Jul 4, 2017)

love the ideas... twist ties and pool noodles. Great thanks so much, will be very helpful


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

One major drawback to wrapping your leaders around a small diameter arbor, such as a pool noodle, is memory. Line memory can effect both mono and steel leaders alike, and being in the summer heat for any amount of time just intensifies the coiling effect. Instead of having a nice straight leader, you end up with something that resembles a slinky.
I store my leaders in ziploc bags, in large open coils to prevent this.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

sharkchum said:


> One major drawback to wrapping your leaders around a small diameter arbor, such as a pool noodle, is memory. Line memory can effect both mono and steel leaders alike, and being in the summer heat for any amount of time just intensifies the coiling effect. Instead of having a nice straight leader, you end up with something that resembles a slinky.
> I store my leaders in ziploc bags, in large open coils to prevent this.


You're not there first to say that. And with that your drawback is moisture growing rust and other things inside of a plastic bag.

I'm starting to think that' a wives tail to be honest. I've yet to have one come off and just remain a coiled mess. My wire is in the bag it came in, my shark traces are just coiled and in my my box of shark fishing necessities and my rigs are on pool noodles. Not a problem one yet lol. Just more options.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

Once you put a 3-8oz weight on cast it out and let it sit for a bit that mono should straighten back out in my opinion...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minh (Jun 1, 2018)

ChasingReds said:


> I use these, got them off Amazon. Used to tie with the hooks on but leave that til I chk conditions first now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a link to where you got those? They look like little plastic zip up pouches. Also of you can take better pictures of them open and what you put in them. I am a tackle junkie and love things like this. I hate getting to the beach and having tackle and other things everywhere.


----------



## Minh (Jun 1, 2018)

sharkchum said:


> One major drawback to wrapping your leaders around a small diameter arbor, such as a pool noodle, is memory. Line memory can effect both mono and steel leaders alike, and being in the summer heat for any amount of time just intensifies the coiling effect. Instead of having a nice straight leader, you end up with something that resembles a slinky.
> I store my leaders in ziploc bags, in large open coils to prevent this.


That is a great point. I also make my own leaders and used to just wrap them like you do extension cords and sure enough they come out all twisted and have this terrible memory. Then when in the water i noticed most of them came back to shore all twisted on the line itself.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Minh said:


> Can you post a link to where you got those? They look like little plastic zip up pouches. Also of you can take better pictures of them open and what you put in them. I am a tackle junkie and love things like this. I hate getting to the beach and having tackle and other things everywhere.


These are the foam reel things. The box I had and I secure them to the reels with pony tail bands. The rigs in the packet where sent to me by my brother in law from the UK, they're pre-made with a steel leader that I'll use for blacktips.









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

ChasingReds said:


> These are the foam reel things. The box I had and I secure them to the reels with pony tail bands. The rigs in the packet where sent to me by my brother in law from the UK, they're pre-made with a steel leader that I'll use for blacktips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reposting photo









Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

I concur about line memory. I prefer to use the loose coil and store in zip locks. I've never had an issue with moisture causing adverse effects on the metal parts of the leaders, but that's probably because I hose them down after use and let dry a few hours or overnight until I put them back in the bags.


----------

